# CJP urges Imran to play role in ending mistrust of judiciary



## Devil Soul

*CJP urges Imran to play role in ending mistrust of judiciary*
By Hasnaat Malik
Published: April 24, 2017
837SHARES
SHARE TWEET EMAIL





Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf chief Imran Khan during a party rally in Dadu. PHOTO: ONLINE

ISLAMABAD: Days after the Supreme Court announced a historic verdict in the Panamagate case, Chief Justice of Pakistan (CJP) Mian Saqib Nisar on Monday urged Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf (PTI) chief Imran Khan — the petitioner in the case — to play his role in ending the atmosphere of mistrust of the country’s judiciary.

“Being a leader of the nation you carry a major responsibility. You are not an individual… Your one call may cause chaos or stability in the country,” Justice Nisar said during the hearing of a case regarding encroachment of land in Bani Gala. The CJP had taken suo motu notice after the PTI chief wrote a letter to the former, seeking his intervention in the matter.

Heading a three-judge bench of the apex court, Justice Nisar also observed that people approach courts as they place their trust in the justice system. “However, the atmosphere of mistrust must end,” he remarked.

*‘Stunned’ PM cancels plan to address nation after adverse judgment*

Addressing the PTI chairman, the CJP said: “Since you are a busy person therefore you don’t need to appear in court every day rather you should send a legal team which could guide the court.”

Later, speaking to the media outside SC, Imran expressed his gratitude to the CJP for taking up his case besides lauding the top court’s five-judge bench, which heard the Panamagate case, for writing down a “historic verdict”.

The PTI chief went on to say that his party played its role in restoration of independent judiciary in the country and it would still stand by the apex court over the Panamagate case verdict.

On Thursday, the SC declared that Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif and his family failed to justify how they accumulated their offshore assets. The larger bench of the apex court, however, could not reach a consensus on the disqualification of the premier and hence ordered the formation of a joint investigation team (JIT) to settle the saga that started with the Mossack Fonseka leaks just over a year ago.


----------



## graphican

An honour which Supreme Courts expects can only be earned because of their own character. If IK would borrow them cosmetic credibility, that will wipe off after another controversial decision.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Leviza

IK only like if everything goes in his favour only...


----------



## Verve

IK has praised and accepted the decision and moved on. He doesn't need to do anything else for SC, he's done enough! He was one of the few who went to jail in the Judiciary movement, whereas PMLN lot were sat at home!

Why doesn't CJP tell PMLN lot who have been maligning and threatening the Judiciary!?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Guvera

Verve said:


> IK has praised and accepted the decision and moved on. He doesn't need to do anything else for SC, he's done enough! He was one of the few who went to jail in the Judiciary movement, whereas PMLN lot were sat at home!
> 
> Why doesn't CJP tell PMLN lot who have been maligning and threatening the Judiciary!?



Yah cuz they didn't played cricket with CJ in Aitchison College. I have just one line for CJP and Judiciary that *"Action Speaks Louder than Words"*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

If our justice system is like this and the king makers ( COAS ) is also not helping than i think it's fair to say corruption prevails !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jzaib

SC is corrupt to the core . their actions would should neutrality . NS has made every institution his pet. 

This was the time SC can redeem itself . but sadly they came with the worst judgment

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Super Falcon

What type of comment is that mistrust has to be Wipeout from judicery if it does ever do justice I'm sorry u can't buy respect and trust with these sold out decision common people day and day out suffer from these courts years and years out no decision for common pakistai these judges let people suffer in jail for years for their first hearing what type of trust court and judges are talking about I don't respect any judge nor courts these are luxury tools of higher class

Judicery is not part of Pakistanis

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HAIDER

Seem like SC scared too from Imran Khan .. never know he bring some case against the judges infront of judges... lolzz

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kakaspai

judiciary has to do it by itself by making fair decisions.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Judiciary , normally makes a decision based on presented evidence either for , or against. 

If they feel the "case" for defence was weak , then they must decided on impeachment of Prime Minister to force him to step down and pay fines for his past due taxes

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Realistic Change

graphican said:


> An honour which Supreme Courts expects can only be earned because of their own character. If IK would borrow them cosmetic credibility, that will wipe off after another controversial decision.



Couldn't have said it any better. Thanks!!



Verve said:


> IK has praised and accepted the decision and moved on. He doesn't need to do anything else for SC, he's done enough! He was one of the few who went to jail in the Judiciary movement, whereas PMLN lot were sat at home!
> 
> Why doesn't CJP tell PMLN lot who have been maligning and threatening the Judiciary!?



It's human psyche that it reflects through the lens of past performances to judge future performance; just recent past performances were; Ayyan Ali case, Dr. Asim case, Model Town Massacre Report, Memogate Scandal, Dawn Leaks, Asghar Khan Case, Baldia Town Factory Fire, Electoral Rigging Investigation etc. to name a few, if barometer of performance of SCP and other institutions has to be measured against these few cases; then what would CJP Saqib Nisar predict his bench will do? A total turnaround?!? - Highly unlikely if statistical probability is still valid on our earth.

Either he (CJP) is too innocent or too big of an optimist; who believes that even if he can see institutional failures in all of the above 8 cases but he believes in the 9th one every pillar will work like it should - then hats off to his optimism - common human beings have every right to be suspicious and this lack of confidence is not new - it has been there since ages.



AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Judiciary , normally makes a decision based on presented evidence either for , or against.
> 
> If they feel the "case" for defence was weak , then they must decided on impeachment of Prime Minister to force him to step down and pay fines for his past due taxes



If SCP believes more in local news paper of Jang to take Suo Moto; but doesn't believe in Pulitzer Prize winning ICIJ and sitting judge in the bench ridicules these papers as "fritters worthy" then lack of confidence is justified - isn't it Respectable and Honorable CJP Sahib?

https://www.icij.org/blog/2017/04/panama-papers-wins-pulitzer-prize

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## QatariPrince

In short, "Hum say chawall wajj gai hai, hun tusi sambhall lu"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## simple Brain

I think we shouldn't criticize our Judiciary because they always in extreme pressure when it comes to a decision making. How? well here is the explanation for it;

1. We all know that in Pakistan every single person is a self-made punk. And when it comes to a self interests we even are willing to kill our own mothers for it. We are all barbaric, racist, hypocrites, and Pakistani culture is full of such a people. In my own city People used to collect bhatta, and their were two rival gangs and every single day we used to hear the news that the clashes between them occurred and several civilians were died. 

2. I have been to Pakistani courts many times, and I have seen with my own eyes lawyers threatening judges with consequences. In such an environment what would you expect from the Judges who literally would want to bring change in this country. Their hands are tight, they receive threats every single day, and an innocent people always fears when it comes to their children, their is no safety in this Country. 

3. We have mafia in every single Government departments, people are crazy about their so called leaders. Haven't we all heard the slogans? So, if any judge receives a call with an unknown number, he gets frightened, and what happens is right front of you all.

4. Than we have black sheep who leaks every single secret out of the concerned departments if that secret has anything to do with our Political parties. 

Now you can make a top guess, didn't you all felt that scariness in the decision of supreme court? And than this request to Imran Khan from Supreme Court doesn't point out anything to all of you?


----------



## Stealth

bhai why Imran khan ye kaam karay ? why not pass judgements according to reality.. how this nation got bilions of dollar Loans ? halat tu nahe badli paisa kahan gaya hey ?

Imran Khan can't do anything. The reality is entire nation is extremely DISAPPOINT with the sadyoon yaad rakhnay wala faesla. It has nothing to do with IK. Jab aap asay remarks daykar faesla ye ssunaoogay tu behtar tha mehfoz he rahnay detay bhi.. Even judges new kya kiaa hey unhonay .....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Saif-ud-Din Qutuz

CJP stop this BS. How much you've taken from Noora to give such BS statement? Sucker, give good judgments and earn respect. Else people will keep saying crap about you cockroaches.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## war&peace

*Why IK? *

Sir, just do your job honestly and you will earn respect. Your decision on Panama Case is a joke. Three of your bench members couldn't make up their minds after months of hearing a case that seems to be pretty straight forward. You have ordered the formation of a JIT, but you have selected the members from institutions about which you have expressed your dissatisfaction on multiple occasions and especially about the incompetency and corruption of the heads of those institutions but still you failed in removing them rather you asked them to nominate members for the JIT .

The JIT will investigate the sitting PM who is their boss. You didn't even de-seat or suspended him  . You failed in coming with essential definitions, you delayed the announced of the judgement by nearly two months, and your verdict was leaked, manipulated and compromised.

so *why IK? *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JOEY TRIBIANI

Leviza said:


> IK only like if everything goes in his favour only...


Money trail of london flats ??

Justice speaks for itself .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nomi007

l


----------



## HAIDER

nomi007 said:


> View attachment 393173
> 
> 
> l


The Hope

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------

